# Rear sights on a beretta 92FS



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Is the rear sights on a 92FS adjustable if it is how do you do it thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What's the gun doing that you feel you need to move the sight left or right?

As I have stated, I've owned 29 different Beretta 92 variants. The ONLY two I ever had to have the sights adjusted on were two 92A1s. The front sight was dovetailed on that model. And, the gunsmith used a brass punch and a hammer.

I'll say that on any 92FS or 92FS compact (fixed front sight), I've never seen a specimen where the rear sight had to be adjusted. But, I suppose it is possible - just like I had 2 different 92A1 sights being just a tiny bit off.

You can drift the rear sight, but it won't be easy.

See this thread - specifically post #15, but look at the entire thread too: How can I move the rear sight on Beretta 92?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Beretta makes a dedicated rear sight pusher. It pretty much guarantees no damage when moving the sight. I have one and I recall it not being cheap.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> Beretta makes a dedicated rear sight pusher. It pretty much guarantees no damage when moving the sight. I have one and I recall it not being cheap.


No, it is not cheap.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> What's the gun doing that you feel you need to move the sight left or right?
> 
> As I have stated, I've owned 29 different Beretta 92 variants. The ONLY two I ever had to have the sights adjusted on were two 92A1s. The front sight was dovetailed on that model. And, the gunsmith used a brass punch and a hammer.
> 
> ...


Thanks shipwreck


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No problem. And I fixed my typos. I wrote that on my phone. Sorry.


----------



## chauss (4 mo ago)

If you are talking about height adjustment- There is none. The stock Baretta 92FS has an odd sight picture. You have to line up the bottom of front sight dot with top of rear sight dots. See pic below. Very accurate once you get used to it.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

chauss said:


> If you are talking about height adjustment- There is none. The stock Baretta 92FS has an odd sight picture. You have to line up the bottom of front sight dot with top of rear sight dots. See pic below. Very accurate once you get used to it.
> 
> View attachment 22532
> View attachment 22533


Thanks Chauss I will try that next trip


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Javbike said:


> Thanks Chauss I will try that next trip


I've mentioned above how many Beretta 92 variants I have owned. All use sight picture 3.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Javbike said:


> Is the rear sights on a 92FS adjustable if it is how do you do it thanks


The rear stock sight is adjustable for windage. You can use a punch, a sight pusher tool that will work with Beretta's or take in to a gunsmith.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

chauss said:


> If you are talking about height adjustment- There is none. The stock Baretta 92FS has an odd sight picture. You have to line up the bottom of front sight dot with top of rear sight dots. See pic below. Very accurate once you get used to it.
> 
> View attachment 22532
> View attachment 22533


Boy are you ever right about the sight "picture" being strange ...
my first , natural instinct would be to line the dots up horozonyally , you know , 
dot - dot - dot ... Yeah ...that one would take me a while to learn .
Maybe the OP's sight's aren't off ... maybe he's not using the strange sight picture ... I would have never guessed if you had't post the picture !
Gary


----------



## chauss (4 mo ago)

gwpercle said:


> Boy are you ever right about the sight "picture" being strange ...
> my first , natural instinct would be to line the dots up horozonyally , you know ,
> dot - dot - dot ... Yeah ...that one would take me a while to learn .
> Maybe the OP's sight's aren't off ... maybe he's not using the strange sight picture ... I would have never guessed if you had't post the picture !
> Gary


Took me a while to figure it out. My son who is a pretty good shot kept shooting low and could not figure out why so I gave his pistol a try and got the same results. After our range outing I started searching the internet for problems with the factory sights and found that picture / description. I tried it on the next outing and.....problem solved.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have never had to put the front dot higher than the rear on any 92. I always use sight picture #3 that I posted above.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

In my experience my 92g was shooting right and low. I benched the pistol and drifted the rear sight left, which corrected the pistol from shooting low and right. Again, it maybe how an individual lines up the sights and their shooting technique which may have bearing.

I agree that the 92 series use the battle sight picture #3. Likewise, it denotes that in the manual as well. Indeed, Shipwreck outa know, other than Beretta themselves it would be hard to find a private collection as he had or has . 😆 lol


----------



## chauss (4 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I have never had to put the front dot higher than the rear on any 92. I always use sight picture #3 that I posted above.


OK...Just denoting what worked on the 92FS my son has. I have no issues with any of my other pistols and I have a few...


----------

